# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Weg met de zenuwpijn

## 21Denise

Hallo, 
Ik ben Denise en ik ben 16 jaar. Vier jaar geleden heb ik een ontsteking ik mijn ruggenmerg gehad (myelitis transferem) en hier ben ik heel snel van hersteld, paar dagen prednison kuur gehad en met fysiotherapie weer leren lopen (want ik had uitval in mijn benen en vooral in mijn rechter been). Nu kan ik weer lopen alleen het gevoel in mijn rechter been en heup is niet optimaal en ik heb ook moeite met mijn evenwicht te houden. Er waren veel periodes met pijn maar eigenlijk was dit al aan het afbouwen. Tot een half jaar geleden want sinds dien heb ik eigenlijk 5-6 dagen per week pijn. Ik heb al fysiotherapie geprobeerd maar eigenlijk helpt dit mij niet erg. Ook helpen aspirines niet. Vorige week heb ik accupunctuur geprobeerd (vier naalden in rug en stroom erop) maar eigenlijk heeft dit de pijn alleen maar erger gemaakt. Er zijn nog andere dingen onderzocht (zoals MS of de ziekte van lyme etc maar dit is allemaal uitgesloten), maar iets anders konden ze niet vinden. Ik zwem heel vaak per week en ik doe dit ook op vrij hoog niveau, maar door mijn pijn kan ik mijn sport niet optimaal doen en moet ik ook steeds vaker een training overslaan of stoppen. Heeft iemand misschien advies voor mij?!
Groetjes van Denise

----------


## DokterFlip

Het klinkt misschien te simpel, maar heb je al gekeken of het een eenvoudige overbelasting zou kunnen zijn door het zwemmen?

Rek je na het zwemmen de grote spiergroepen goed op? Goed rekken, en dat minimaal 20, liefst 30 seconden volhouden (op rek houden) per spiergroep. Probeer dat eens drie tot vier weken en kijk of de pijn daar minder van wordt.

----------

